# First post! Can't find much on this pepsi bottle. LGW. COBLE . PROPERTY OF PEPSI COLA



## baddy3shoez (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

I just got this pepsi bottle. 
I am having trouble finding much info on it. It says "COBLE" on the neck, PROPERTY OF PEPSI COLA accross the bottom. The bottom stamp is as below.

1
LGW
12 OZS

There is no stylized pattern on it really, all block letters. The only thing I have seen is some similar ones, but have a different bottom stamp and no real info. One thing I read is that coble is/was a dairy, and something about a glass shortage so they were reusing the bottles for milk and pepsi.

I'm sorry if this post is somehow incorrect. It is my first post.

PICS:


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 7, 2016)

Well that's a really weird one.  It looks like it's from somewhere other than North America, where did you find it?


----------



## baddy3shoez (Oct 8, 2016)

Ebay, so i have no idea. I just thought it was cool so i bought it.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 8, 2016)

Like that cap! What is the symbol under the Pepsi logo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baddy3shoez (Oct 11, 2016)

I think its an exploding firework or a flower or something. Most likely a firework.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh, so I guess I was wrong and it's American after all, and from Columbia SC.  This one has a town listed http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLUMBIA-SC...RAIGHT-SIDE-DOUBLE-DOT-SCRIPT-2-/271852678419

And that thing on the cap is apparently a South Carolina tax stamp http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pep...-Bottle-Cap-/351873441402?hash=item51ed4a9e7a


----------

